
The evolution of Unix architecture in two diagrams - DSpinellis
https://www.spinellis.gr/blog/20170510/
======
kccqzy
Nice work! But I can't help but notice that in the first diagram, the author
misspelled "link" as "1ink".

~~~
test1235
That's a weird mistake - it can't be autocorrect or a keyboard typo. The only
time I'd expect to see an error like that is during OCR scanning.

~~~
SolarNet
The author stated they did ocr for the first diagram.

------
unexistance
one of his software seems interesting, outwit[0]. Windows data manipulation
via command line to be used with UnxUtils[1]

p/s: Yes I know there's PowerShell / WMIC

[0] [https://www.spinellis.gr/sw/outwit/](https://www.spinellis.gr/sw/outwit/)

[1] [http://unxutils.sourceforge.net/](http://unxutils.sourceforge.net/)

------
appleflaxen
This is a really cool way to visualize a code repository!

I wonder what it would look like for a more distantly-related type of Unix
(like ubuntu, redhat, or arch, for example)

~~~
setrofim_
Well, there'd be a massive box for systemd in userspace, udev, dbus...

